# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Got Chili?

## Dennis

I'm looking for a good Chili recipe for today.

Anyone got a fav?

Traditional beef with beans, please.

----------


## KevinS

I use this recipe from the old J. Bildner's in Boston.   J. Bildner's Chili

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats pretty much the same recipe I use...I do ad some cloves, some allspice though and some cinnamon and some tequila to the pot which I think gives it a  different and better flavor. I also go much heavier with the cumin than the recipe calls for....and I go with three bean (pinto, cannolini and red kidney )

----------


## Dennis

Two highly regarded recommendations. 

I'll let you know how it comes out. 

Thanks!

----------


## andynap

My wife can't eat beans- so my Chili is all meat. I have beans in other dishes- I just bought some fresh in the pod cranberry beans. Can't wait.

----------


## MIke R

I'm doing Escarole and Bean soup tomorrow.....

----------


## andynap

Yep- just finished my pasta fagioli for lunch.

----------


## Grey

I prefer a mixture of crushed tomatoes and chopped tomatoes.  I also go heavy on the garlic.  And I second MikeR's comment about the cumin.

----------


## MIke R

The clove/allspice/cinnamon trio I learned about when living in Texas..I couldn't place the  flavor for the life of me, and they finally told me what it was....just a  few pinches of the three,  when combined and blended in with the hot spices  make a nice flavor

----------


## andynap

> I prefer a mixture of crushed tomatoes and chopped tomatoes.  I also go heavy on the garlic.  And I second MikeR's comment about the cumin.




We have a recipe from a Texas cook and he uses tomato puree and beef stock, chili powder, cumin, turmeric, dried red chilies, and lots of garlic.

----------


## MIke R

gotta have a lot of greek oregano too

----------


## andynap

No oregano in this recipe. I have been using this one for at least 10 years and I am not changing anything.

----------


## Voosh

Ate a lot of chili in some good and bad places. Survived. Most folks wouldn't give us their "special" recipie. No problem. My wife can detect any spice, bean or addition easily. 

My favorite is from the "Dam Site Inn" in Hell, MI. Sgt. Elmer's special blend from those years ago. Oil City bar, with mushrooms, heavy celery and habaneros/jalapenos, got us through the day (the place is gone.) Got some favorites from TX and NM, too.

----------


## MIke R

and lets not forget about Green Chile, which I actually like better

----------


## Voosh

> and lets not forget about Green Chile, which I actually like better




As was said in one of the Indiana Jones movies by a guardian of the holy grail - "you made the right choice."   :Wink:   :thumb up:  

IMHO.

Chile recipies seem like fodder for big battles. Just enjoy and share. Bigger fish to fry and friends and a planet that need attention and will eat any chili ya bring aboard. *.*

----------


## Cheri

I'm a little late to this but I've always loved Steak 'n Shake chili.  Found a recipe in our local paper (and it's also online now) that I've tweaked quite a bit.  Here it is:


STEAK 'N SHAKE CHILI	 

1 1/2 lb. ground sirloin
1 med onion, chopped
1/2 tsp. salt
10 oz. can French onion soup
1 1/2 tbsp. chili powder (or to taste)
3 tsp. cumin powder (or to taste)
1/2 tsp. pepper (or to taste)
2-15 oz. cans Bush's chili "hot" beans (undrained)
6 oz. can tomato paste
15 oz. can tomato sauce
15 oz. can diced tomatoes
3 tsp. Hershey's cocoa
10 oz. Coca Cola (not diet)

Garnish as desired with:
cheddar cheese
sour cream
chopped onions
jalapeno or banana peppers


Brown ground sirloin in Dutch Oven. Crumble beef with fork. Add chopped onions and brown for approximately 5 more minutes.  Add can of French onion soup and salt. Mash beef with fork again. Simmer 10 minutes or so on medium. Add chili powder, cumin powder, pepper, chili beans, tomato paste, tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, cocoa and Coca Cola.  Simmer for at least an hour and/or until chili is at desired consistency (I like a lot of broth). Garnish as desired.

----------


## GramChop

Cheri...I'm do not enjoy being in the kitchen, but this recipe looks quick and easy and sounds pretty tasty!  I'm gonna give it a try.  Thank you for the recipe!

----------


## Dennis

Kevin (and MikeR's) suggested chili was very good. 

I did up the cumin I wished I would have upped the cayenne. 

Not enough heat. 

I added more for today's re-heat.

----------


## Cheri

I hope you enjoy it, Missy!

Dennis, love the heat too and I've also been known to add a few shakes of cayenne to my recipe.  And/or I can also get it with the jalapeno garnish.

----------


## andynap

I made Kate Scarpetta's Sengelese Stew- it was fantastic- Phyl had 2 helpings. Meatless Sunday. The only thing thing I changed was I used my own jarred tomatoes.

----------


## MIke R

I made Escarole and Bean  soup and grilled some maple/bourbon marinated steak tips with a salad

----------


## andynap

I eat beans and escarole a lot- quick dinner. Spinach and lentils too.

----------


## MIke R

so do we.....we eat a lot of lentils...in soup and salad

----------


## MIke R

I actually did a mix of escarole and kale today in the soup

----------


## andynap

Kale was the greens in the Sengelese stew.

----------


## MIke R

I had a great kale year in the garden so I am flushed

----------


## GayleR

I know Dennis requested a beef chili recipe but I adore this Chicken Chile recipe from Ina Garten. I use boneless, skinless breasts though. I also add a finely diced jalapeno or two and a can of white beans. Yum! http://bit.ly/eQ1hO3

----------


## Grey

Gayle, this is looks delicious.  Am going to try this weekend.

----------


## JEK

We make big batches of Ina's chicken chili and freeze for a quick meal.

----------


## Voosh

Any good sites on St. Barts for chili. 

Duckin'

----------


## KevinS

After suffering through Chili Interruptus last weekend (long story), I made a batch today.  I'll re-taste in the morning, but right now I'm thinking that Dennis is right - it needs more Cayenne.  

I have a touch of Chipotle Chili Powder left in the spice rack, and I may throw that in too.  

Hmm...  I know that there's some Adobo Sauce in the fridge, a leftover from the last batch of Chipotle Mayonnaise...  I wonder if there's still a Chipotle or two floating in that Adobo?

This Chili could be taking a step up in heat!

----------


## Voosh

It really is much better the next day. Spice it up any way you want. A mix of diced fresh and canned jalapenos works for us. 

Hot? Oh yes, we have a huge collection of real tongue twisters. Interesting additions, over the years, are carrots, celery and fresh mushrooms.

----------


## MIke R

Dennis inspired us all....I am doing chili today for the game....with some jalepeno cornbread  and a caesar salad......McSorelys Ale will be the drink of choice

BUT

there is a bottle of VC chilled just in case my boys win

----------


## MIke R

Kevin...get your hands on some Tabasco Chipotle sauce..the best of both worlds....cayenne and chipotle in one bottle...its a staple in my house

----------


## KevinS

Mike,

I've got the Tabasco Chipotle.  My chili will be plenty warm, but I'm not above adding some hot sauce at the table.  I don't subscribe to the "if you're not sweating it ain't hot enough" school, but I can go toe to toe with the best of them.

There's also a jar of homemade Chipotle Mayonnaise in the fridge.  Do you remember the mayo that I use for my potato salad?  I keep a jar in the fridge for sandwiches.  Good stuff.  A slather of that on an otherwise boring sandwich will wake up your mouth and make it happy.

----------


## MIke R

I do remember that mayo...it was very very good.....I'm with you on the hots....hot enough to have personality, but not so hot it makes you sweat

----------


## Voosh

Problem I have is that Tabasco stuff has heavy vinegar. I don't like vinegar-based hot sauces. Raw, pure, fermented naturally, mixed with fresh local fruits or veggies - Yep. I like habaneros or Scotch Bonnets for the hot. For taste - jalapenos. Scotch Bonnet with fresh mango is a dream. 


Scotch Bonnet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_bonnet_%28pepper%29

----------

